
Ask HN: Would you read a book about deploying Rails applications? - wnm
Hey everybody,<p>There are lots of books&#x2F;tutorials about developing Rails applications, but I feel there aren&#x27;t many good&#x2F;extensive books about deploying them... about automating server setup, keeping a server running, automating backups, splitting the database and the application on different servers for scaling up etc...<p>Maybe its because there are things like Heroku, and developers don&#x27;t need to know how to deploy an app otherwise?<p>Anyways, I learned all that stuff by trial and error, and am wondering if others would want to know how to do it too? Would you be interested in an extensive book about deploying Rails applications?
======
herbst
Given i rarely read technical books. But i think one learns these things as
one needs it. You start with simple setups, pinpoint your needs and go from
there. Things like passenger are incredible well documented and make it super
easy to do whatever you need to.

In the end i would not want to buy such a book because i know exactly that
most things written in their are outdated just a few years later.

------
lisa_q
I like to buy books and I would be interested in this...but I would be
unlikely to buy a book about it, because I would be worried about spending
money on it only to find out that it's out of date or doesn't address my own
situation. This seems like something better served via web.

------
raincom
Whether others are interested in this book or not, go ahead and write that
book. This helps your resume and billing rates.

